# REC:  Spinach and Artichoke Dip



## QSis (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried to pm you, but your box is full.

There is a photo in your gallery of two silver pans, in the oven of some white stuff that looks like baked dip.  It's labeled "Food for Xmas Party"

Looks good!  What is it?

Lee

http://www.discusscooking.com/attachments/gallery/2/2/4/1/100_0870_thumb.jpg


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2006)

Spinach And Artichoke Dip...let me find my recipe!!!


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2006)

Ingredients:
1 1/2 lb Cream Cheese, softened
3 c Spinach, coarsely chopped
1 1/2 c finely diced artichoke hearts
1/2 c finely diced roasted red peppers
2 T chopped roasted garlic
1/2 c salsa
1/4 c carmelized onion, chopped
1 T kosher salt
1 t crushed red pepper
1 t black pepper
1 c parmesan cheese
1 c shredded monterrey jack cheese
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Whip ingredients in mixing bowl on medium speed, occasionally scraping sides of bowl, until fully blended.
Spread mixture into large baking dish. Bake for 12-14 minutes, stirring occasionally, until hot and bubbly.
Serve with Flatbread, Tortilla Chips, or with pizza crust, brushed with olive oil and baked.


----------



## QSis (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh that DOES sound good!

It's a kicked up version of the delicious and simple artichoke, mayo and parm dip.  Yours looks wonderful!

Thanks!

Lee


----------

